# Devcon Sources



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would like some suggestions on where to get Devcon...I used to get it from WalMart but they quit carrying it (at least in central Ohio)...anybody know where I can get it in the Columbus area? Thanks for your help! 

I am not ready to switch to Etex just yet!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got mine here:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/dev/devs-33.htm


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I purchased Devcon 2T at the local True Value Hardware store.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I ordered some today on Amazon. I paid $2.39 for it, but shipping was like $6. I ordered a total of 4 and I think they only added another buck s/h for the rest.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

harbor freight carries it to.i think its like 2.99


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Tritan 175: Thanks for the link. I ordered some D5Min + D2T about a month ago. Great price.


----------

